# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Vendo semillas de Leguminosas tropicales : Crotalarias (juncea y spectabilis); Canavalia ensiforme

## SAIU

Leguminosas de ciclo corto que aportan materia orgánica,nitrogeno y son plantas trampa para nematodos.Temas similares: Ofrecemos semillas de Crotalarias-Plantas trampa de nematodos Semillas de Leguminosas-Plantas trampa de nematodos VENDO SEMILLAS DE CHIA VENDO SEMILLAS IMPORTADAS DE PINO TECUNUMANII Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc.

----------


## Alper

Buenos días: Cuales son los precios y presentación.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

